# Titan question



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

Ok, me and a friend are arguing about Imperial Titans, he thinks Warlord Titans and Emperor Titans are one and the same, I showed him that they are different, he says fine, but their the same size.

Are Warlords and Emperor's the same size? I highly doubt it as same as Orks, Imperial titans only get bigger.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

To my knowledge they also call the Emperor-Class Titan the Imperator-Class Titan, although I could be wrong, I'm no Titan expert.

Assuming that is the case -- the Imperator-Class is immensely bigger than the Warlord. In fact, I've even heard it mistaken as a mountain from time to time while the Warlord towers over cities.


----------



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

BlackGuard said:


> To my knowledge they also call the Emperor-Class Titan the Imperator-Class Titan, although I could be wrong, I'm no Titan expert.
> 
> Assuming that is the case -- the Imperator-Class is immensely bigger than the Warlord. In fact, I've even heard it mistaken as a mountain from time to time while the Warlord towers over cities.



yes, also, I found this image:









but he says:"NO! that can't be true, look at it! it was drawn in paint!" I can almost guarantee he is wrong, but he wants people's advice.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Thats one hell of a chainsword you got there mister.


----------



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

any opinions from other people?


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Yah your friends a idiot. Anyone who actually has followed the fluff behind the titan legions, and collects them knows there are 5 classes of titans.

Knight titan (Varies, but about 2/3 the size of a warhound)
Warhound (Scout titans)
Reaver
Warlord
Emperor (The things with Fuc*ing castles growing on them)

Attached are pics of a warlord, and a emperor titan...you decide which is bigger.
Also included a knight titan for reference.


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

Parhaps you could show him the offical GW Apoc. Datasheet for the Emperor class titan.

http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA...Imperial_Datasheet_-_Emperor_Battle_Titan.pdf

See the comparison to the Warhound. Then show him the Warlord in whichever Apoc. book it's in, which is also compared to a Warhound.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

emperator class titans kick ass, however their number is degrading as the mechanicus is no longer able allowed to make them,


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

Why aren't they allowed to make them?


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Gromrir Silverblade said:


> Why aren't they allowed to make them?


I haven't seen it said they can't be built. I guess it's how much they cost to make, I mean it's a mistaken for a mountain. 
"Sir is that...mountain moving?"
"Are you stupid, moun....wait did that mountain just move."


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

And more importantly...

"Uh, sarge, maybe I've just had my handle on the booze for too long now but did that mountain just trip, fall flat on it's face and then _explode_?"


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

They don't know how to make them anymore is why they are becoming a rarer sight on the battlefield. All of them have like thousands of years of battle scars.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


> They don't know how to make them anymore is why they are becoming a rarer sight on the battlefield. All of them have like thousands of years of battle scars.


K. Wasn't the temple that held all the mech records/schem destroyed during the HH.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Not sure, not really a fan of titans. My interest dies down when I read about them so maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

It was in mechanicum, mentioned a ship crashing into a temple on mars, can't remember which one.


----------



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

Capt.Al'rahhem said:


> Parhaps you could show him the offical GW Apoc. Datasheet for the Emperor class titan.
> 
> http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA...Imperial_Datasheet_-_Emperor_Battle_Titan.pdf
> 
> See the comparison to the Warhound. Then show him the Warlord in whichever Apoc. book it's in, which is also compared to a Warhound.




his first response was:"Of course it's that small, it's a Warhound!" this was before I asked the question, lol.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Small... the damn things are 11.5" tall! I take offense in your friend statement my good sir, after all some of us actually have warhounds.

Note: That no official model exists for the emperor, and no current range warlord model is available, or even in production for that matter.


----------



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

LukeValantine said:


> Note: That no official model exists for the emperor, and no current range warlord model is available, or even in production for that matter.



the only Warlord I saw was on Ebay for $800 (a couple years ago) then I also saw someone build a Warlord out of Plasticard on Youtube, not sure if he sold it.


and after presenting him with all the evidence there's a HUGE difference between Warlord's and Emperor's all he could do was call me a douche, lol...


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Emperor Titans are much larger than Warlords- fact.

Emperor Titans are no where near as large as a mountain- fact  (hell a mature Redwood will tower over an Emperor-class Titan).

Your friend knows extremely little for someone convinced he's in the right- fact.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> Your friend knows extremely little for someone convinced he's in the right- fact.


That's typically how it goes with people that know very little, just look at fox news.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

BlackGuard said:


> Thats one hell of a chainsword you got there mister.


I never understood the point of giving Titans chainsaws. People argue that they could use it against other titans but think about it. Both are probably going to be far apart and be shooting the crap out of each other before they get into close-combat range.

Then I have heard others argue that they can use it for aerial combat which is ridiculous because something that size would not possibly be able to swing its saw fast enough to hit something.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Androxine Vortex said:


> I never understood the point of giving Titans chainsaws. People argue that they could use it against other titans but think about it. Both are probably going to be far apart and be shooting the crap out of each other before they get into close-combat range.
> 
> Then I have heard others argue that they can use it for aerial combat which is ridiculous because something that size would not possibly be able to swing its saw fast enough to hit something.


It's because the Imperials are insecure about the size of their own twangers. That's what all the "The Emperor makes me strong" and giant chainsaws on awkwardly designed machines is all about. I mean, could you imagine that thing ever getting a chance to successfully use that thing?

"That Chaos Warhound Titan is within several thousand feet! Prepare to engage in close combat with the righteous fury of the Imperium! Prepare to charge and set motor speeds to Waddle!"

"Sir!...Forgive me, but..._Waddle_!? I don't think this thing could h-"

"Did I ask for a reminder, pilot? Dammit, I did not- _I said *WADDLE*_!"

"*gulp* Affirmative sir, Emperor protect us."


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

In the Adeptas Titanicus rules, close combat attacks are not resolved against void shields but simply hit the hull. So there's a reason to hit in close combat.

As for getting into close combat, there are some environments that make finding another Titan difficult--they could be powered down, atmospherics, ect. It wouldn't be impossible to wait in a advantageous position and strike your opponent down regardless of their void shields being up or not before they knew you were there.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> It's because the Imperials are insecure about the size of their own twangers. That's what all the "The Emperor makes me strong" and giant chainsaws on awkwardly designed machines is all about. I mean, could you imagine that thing ever getting a chance to successfully use that thing?
> 
> "That Chaos Warhound Titan is within several thousand feet! Prepare to engage in close combat with the righteous fury of the Imperium! Prepare to charge and set motor speeds to Waddle!"
> 
> ...


:laugh:
that was funny.

[email protected] but you have a TITAN who excels at shooting things. When your guns barell is the size of the opposing army how could you miss? lol
I just dont really see it all that strategic for titans to get into close-combat.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Complete non sequitur here....but.

I have found a private distributor who has made re-casts of the old armor cast knight titans....well the ones that were released anyways.

One day I dream of having each titan possible. With the exception of maybe the emperor.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

The other problem with ccws on titans is that the thing your hitting tends to be another titan, and when they explode they make a rather large explosion, some times large enough to take you too....


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

LukeValantine said:


> Complete non sequitur here....but.
> 
> I have found a private distributor who has made re-casts of the old armor cast knight titans....well the ones that were released anyways.
> 
> One day I dream of having each titan possible. With the exception of maybe the emperor.


gotta catch 'em all dude
its not just a lifestyle, its a philosophy


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Androxine Vortex said:


> gotta catch 'em all dude
> its not just a lifestyle, its a philosophy


My god I can't believe you actually used a quote from pokemon......Oh well the fail whale hungers, and someone must feed him.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Ranged weapons take either ammo or energy--both finite resources, particularly on long tours. In Titanticus a Warlord runs out of ammo for his vulcan and is so low on energy--I think due to reactor damage--that it only has enough energy to run voids at low power and only fire a couple 30-40% plasma shots. A close combat weapon would probably be a lot cheaper and longer lasting.

So perhaps a particular Titan might be outfitted with very energy hungry weapons or ammo reliant weapons, but yet on the other hand doesn't want to be forced to go back to base and rearm every time offers an alternative by using its CC weapon to spare energy or ammo for the next fight.


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

When I was younger, I considered making an Emperor Titan costume for my little brother, and just having him stand on the tabletop while I was playing.

Luckily I never did get around to it.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

You must also consider something else -- if you're a common soldier or even an Astartes, and the enemy's titan charges you with a chainsword THAT big -- I doubt you'll hang around to see it in action.

Well that is assuming Matt Ward's Ultramarines aren't there ... in which case they would engage the Imperator-Class Titan in hand-to-giantic chainsword combat and triumph for the glory of Mat-- erm ... the Emperor!


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

BlackGuard said:


> You must also consider something else -- if you're a common soldier or even an Astartes, and the enemy's titan charges you with a chainsword THAT big -- I doubt you'll hang around to see it in action.
> 
> Well that is assuming Matt Ward's Ultramarines aren't there ... in which case they would engage the Imperator-Class Titan in hand-to-giantic chainsword combat and triumph for the glory of Mat-- erm ... the Emperor!


According to Mr. Ward, a Titan with a chainsaw is like a Spartan holding an energy sword, they get to lunge across teh map!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

You mean an Task Force 141 Operative with Tac Knife and the Commando Perk?


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Vaz said:


> You mean an Task Force 141 Operative with Tac Knife and the Commando Perk?


uh...idk i dont play gears of war


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Androxine Vortex said:


> According to Mr. Ward, a Titan with a chainsaw is like a Spartan holding an energy sword, they get to lunge across teh map!


Pardon me, where's the nearest disposal bin I may vomit copious amounts of purple and brown fluid into?


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> Pardon me, where's the nearest disposal bin I may vomit copious amounts of purple and brown fluid into?


I'm not sure what you meant by that but I assume it was supposed to be funny so ha ha ha ha


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

In Titanicus, Dan Abnett has an excellent description of having to network two entire companies of Warlord Titans, I think there were about one or two dozen, together so they can coordinate their fire to even hope of punching through the Emperor Titan's void shields. Prior to that, the EmperorTitan was essentially walking around squashing Warlords.

I would stay away from illustrations of Titans to compare sizes. Most images of titans dwarf the scale of nearby reference buildings to the point of making their actual dimensions ridiculous. Titans are tremendous machines, but even the Emperor Class Titans are under 200 feet tall (around 170 feet), which is less than 20 stories. Even in some current cities, they would still get lost and not tower over the cityscapes as described in most fluff. Granted, all bets are off when it's your army under their boot heel.


----------



## Harriticus (Nov 10, 2010)

Androxine Vortex said:


> I never understood the point of giving Titans chainsaws. People argue that they could use it against other titans but think about it. Both are probably going to be far apart and be shooting the crap out of each other before they get into close-combat range.
> 
> Then I have heard others argue that they can use it for aerial combat which is ridiculous because something that size would not possibly be able to swing its saw fast enough to hit something.


It's just a "coolness" factor for the game. Same reason so many characters run around with chainsaws and swords rather then just using a rifle.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

late repsonse but anyway, I was under the impresion that the knowledge to build them i slost, but also AI is required to build them,


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

piemelke said:


> late repsonse but anyway, I was under the impresion that the knowledge to build them i slost, but also AI is required to build them,


I think that is partially true but maybe they are able to make weaker versions of Titans. idk who knows?


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Androxine Vortex said:


> I'm not sure what you meant by that but I assume it was supposed to be funny so ha ha ha ha


Consider it a roundabout way of me saying "For the love God don't tell me he actually thinks Emperor Class Titans can sprint around battle fields like a Halo video game" .


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

I think up until warlord can still be build, but also the latter at a very low production rate, I have no idea, anyone?
Furthermore I have always found it surprising that they are able to repair the titans (emperator) but construct them


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> Consider it a roundabout way of me saying "For the love God don't tell me he actually thinks Emperor Class Titans can sprint around battle fields like a Halo video game" .


Well only if they have the sprint ability
but then they will lose their void shield armor lock :biggrin:


----------

